# Another Knitted Ruffle Skirt pattern - FREE!



## jsherman (Aug 17, 2012)

Here's a free project for the knitted ruffle skirt, if you scroll through the post they have a link to more projects on their website:

http://bfranklincrafts.blogspot.com/2012/03/how-to-knit-starbella-ruffle-skirt_29.html


----------



## saftshe (Sep 30, 2011)

Sure after I paid for one ! LOL


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Me tool! :-D


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

Me three.


----------

